# Turquoise inlay



## fisherdoug09 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have finally taken the plunge and did some Turquoise inlay in some rustic Walnut in a box I am making. This rustic Walnut has some checks and small voids which I filled with 30 minute epoxy and Turquoise. I have two questions for all of you experts in Turquoise inlay. Should the epoxy be in a liquid form and actually pour it into the voids, then add the rock chips? And when it has set up and I do my sanding does the epoxy sand clear? It seems to have a milky translucent look so far. All the projects I have seen here seem to have a nice clear look to them. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Put the chips in first and pour epoxy around it. Most of us use bar top epoxy not glue. Unfortuneatly it does not sand clear. It self levels and dries glossy.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I use a finishing resin called "Z-Poxy" that is quite thin and will fill even small cracks and dries clear. I use colored chalk to mix in it, blue. I get "Z-Poxy" at the local hobby shop.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Wish I knew the answer to how Greg did the turquoise inlay on this project he recently posted:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/76160

That answer would probably be extremely helpful to all LJs. Maybe some one can coax Greg to give his advice?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I have never used it, but you might be interested in InLace products.


----------

